# New member........



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

What up peoples!!!!

Shoutout to all the Maxima owners outhere, y'all know what a good car is...

I'm new here and wanted to extend a hearty "whass up" !!!!

Death to all Honda's/Acura's

Holla Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

im hollin' well we all do know what a good car is what kind of max you got?? im from salt lake city and drive a white 89' max SE


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

No doubt sun, bigups to SLC!!!
An '89 max huh? My last car was a Burgandy Pearl 1989 max. Dam! I loved that car. She was my 1st luv =)
She had over 180,000 on her and was still runnin' good. Dam good car. The best lookin' body style to this day in my opinion.
I needed to upgrade last year though.
Now I have an 02 Max automatic. Installed an Injen CAI last month. I'm in luv all over again, ya heard!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

1988 Maxima Still Rolling  

I wouldn't trade my car for anything else  

Honda is overated..  

Arcura? Need I say more hehe


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

so what did you do with you last max?? and you got a 02???? shit i want a ride..  well are you going to the races this weekend??


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

Yeah, but the payments are killin me thankx to shitty credit!!!
I sold my last Max to my cousin. Bad move!!
The little prick blew the tranny and got into an accident with it!
We don't speak anymore, that shit pissed me off severely. He don't appreciate the value of a good car. He's young and dumb, went from a neon to a Max, and couldn't handle the v6, dick!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyways, which races are you talking about?
Are they in NY??
And yeah, Honda's R overrated!!!!!!!!!!!!
Holla!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Vyzhn77 said:


> *Death to all Honda's/Acura's! *


Oh hell yeah...


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

ohh sorry bout the races that i was talking bout i forgot that we were in different states.. naw we got races on tracks out in salt lake that are legal. so i was going to race this weekend so i can beat some honduhs and ricey cars that sucks hella bad that that happned to your max i hate to see a dam good car go to waste. but i give you props for holdin up a 02' max
nagal


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

nagal said:


> *ohh sorry bout the races that i was talking bout i forgot that we were in different states.. naw we got races on tracks out in salt lake that are legal. so i was going to race this weekend so i can beat some honduhs and ricey cars that sucks hella bad that that happned to your max i hate to see a dam good car go to waste. but i give you props for holdin up a 02' max
> nagal *


Thanks bro!!! Good luck at the races dogg, whip some Honda ass 4 me sun.........


----------

